# NBC's to catch a predator



## ReformedWretch (Jul 23, 2007)

Does anyone watch these? They set up men looking to have sex with young girls, interview them about why they tried to make this encounter (with an adult woman posing as a minor) and then as the men leave the encounter they are arrested.

Thoughts?


----------



## wsw201 (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes I seen it. It is absolutely amazing!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 23, 2007)

Not entertainment. Sounds voyeuristic. Sounds just icky.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 23, 2007)

houseparent said:


> Does anyone watch these? They set up men looking to have sex with young girls, interview them about why they tried to make this encounter (with an adult woman posing as a minor) and then as the men leave the encounter they are arrested.
> 
> Thoughts?



This kind of thing just makes me more glad we don't have TV. So this is what passes for entertainment today?


----------



## dcomin (Jul 23, 2007)

NBC is actually being sued for millions right now by the family of a man who committed suicide after being exposed by this program. 

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,289780,00.html


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jul 23, 2007)

dcomin said:


> NBC is actually being sued for millions right now by the family of a man who committed suicide after being exposed by this program.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,289780,00.html



So NBC gave this guy a death sentence??? Interesting viewpoint on suicide I think.

CT


----------



## dcomin (Jul 23, 2007)

ChristianTrader said:


> So NBC gave this guy a death sentence??? Interesting viewpoint on suicide I think.



Well... the guy's a lawyer... he's paid to be sensational. 

The plain fact is that this guy got busted trying to pick up a young boy on the internet. And when he looked out his window and saw the camera crews of a National News outlet, he decided it would be better to blow his brains out than face the public disgrace of being arrested in front of all those cameras. 

Still, one wonders if the presumption of innocence until proven guilty isn't effected by the sensationalism of programs like NBC's "To Catch a Predator." It's hard to make that case, since the evidence is right there. But, if the police had quietly shown up at this guy's front door to arrest him and take him into custody, would he have killed himself? Maybe so. Or maybe it was the thought of national public coverage of his crime that drove him to suicide. Either way, if the guy was a child predator, his arrest and exposure was necessary and just. If he had been quietly arrested - the fact that he was a public prosecutor guaranteed that his crime would not evade national news coverage for very long. NBC didn't execute this man. He killed himself to escape the shame of his own actions.


----------



## BJClark (Jul 23, 2007)

dcomin said:


> Well... the guy's a lawyer... he's paid to be sensational.
> 
> The plain fact is that this guy got busted trying to pick up a young boy on the internet. And when he looked out his window and saw the camera crews of a National News outlet, he decided it would be better to blow his brains out than face the public disgrace of being arrested in front of all those cameras.
> 
> Still, one wonders if the presumption of innocence until proven guilty isn't effected by the sensationalism of programs like NBC's "To Catch a Predator." It's hard to make that case, since the evidence is right there. But, if the police had quietly shown up at this guy's front door to arrest him and take him into custody, would he have killed himself? Maybe so. Or maybe it was the thought of national public coverage of his crime that drove him to suicide. Either way, if the guy was a child predator, his arrest and exposure was necessary and just. If he had been quietly arrested - the fact that he was a public prosecutor guaranteed that his crime would not evade national news coverage for very long. NBC didn't execute this man. He killed himself to escape the shame of his own actions.



Sounds like his family wouldn't you want on their jury...

But yes, they have caught many child preditors this way, some of these men have taken trains and buses just to get to their 'prey' from other states. Some were listed on their own states child preditor listing, driving five hours just to meet with these people.

Some of them have two and three men show up the same time, one had a gentleman make arraignments to meet a 13 yr old girl, one night he showed up the next night..they told another man the girls parents were home and he showed up anyway...One man actually told this lady she's like the daughter he never had..I was thinking..Praise God this man didn't have a daughter!!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hmmmm.... A show to tickle our sense of superiority and sick desire for vengeance. I don't watch it. I won't watch it. 

I realize that to arrest and indict these predators is good and just. However, such a show is, just as Bob has already mentioned, voyeuristic and sick. It appeals to the most morbid edge of our curiosities.


----------



## wsw201 (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't think it is meant to be "entertainment" and I certainly don't find it entertaining. I believe its meant to be informative for those who are un-aware as to what goes on on the internet especially with their children going into these chat rooms. 

What is amazing to me is that these men know that NBC is out there doing this and go anyway.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm going to disagree with you Wayne. (Bob, never disagree with a Texan!!!!)
The show is voyeuristic and even pornographic in that the theme of every show seems to be sex with children. That is the last taboo isn't it. Calling the show 'informative' is just an attempt to justify the bold and sensational delivery for that information.

The information is that parents should keep account of their children when online and that there are sick people out there. We don't need to watch it acted out over and over for three seasons.

I wish I had cable so I could cancel it again.

Tell you what Wayne, if you could get a Texas version started, where at the end of the episode some 'good ol' Texas boys' beat the living hell out of the pervert with hickory axe handles then I might tune in.




wsw201 said:


> I don't think it is meant to be "entertainment" and I certainly don't find it entertaining. I believe its meant to be informative for those who are un-aware as to what goes on on the internet especially with their children going into these chat rooms.
> 
> What is amazing to me is that these men know that NBC is out there doing this and go anyway.


----------



## jfschultz (Jul 23, 2007)

I think I saw something on CNN's web site about a judge throwing out all the charges that resulted at one of these episodes because of the "civilian" (NBC's) involvement.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jul 23, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I'm going to disagree with you Wayne. (Bob, never disagree with a Texan!!!!)
> The show is voyeuristic and even pornographic in that the theme of every show seems to be sex with children. That is the last taboo isn't it. Calling the show 'informative' is just an attempt to justify the bold and sensational delivery for that information.
> 
> The information is that parents should keep account of their children when online and that there are sick people out there. We don't need to watch it acted out over and over for three seasons.
> ...


----------



## wsw201 (Jul 23, 2007)

Bob,

It's ok to disagree with a Texan. As long as you don't make a habit of it!!


----------

